# DriCore



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Www.DriCore.com

Have any of you guys had any installation time with this product? 

Anyone tile over this product. 

A client of mine has just meandered the floors of our latest Vancouver home Show and had an awesome idea that they should use this product in their basement and then tile over it. I have never done an install with this product. 

Any advice from Users and installers?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Little bit of a pain to get them tight together.

I have had experience with laying subfloor, it wasn't that much different other than no fasteners and smaller in size. Last row is a little tough to get together.

It sure makes a nice floor afterwords though. I like it!


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Exactly what I needed to hear. 

How does a heat mat embed into this product? Does it work well and stay in the guidelines if warranty ?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mike- said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Exactly what I needed to hear.
> 
> How does a heat mat embed into this product? Does it work well and stay in the guidelines if warranty ?



Didn't use heat map.

Have you read the instal instructions?


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Taken from the instructions:

TILE: DRIcore® is designed to act as a floating subfloor. It is not
recommended that ceramic tile be directly attached to DRIcore®
as the movement of the floating subfloor will cause tile and grout lines to crack. In the case of a ceramic installation, prepare concrete floor by applying liquid concrete leveling compound to the concrete floor
surface to eliminate concrete floor height variances. Fasten each DRIcore®
panel with five, flat head and countersunk, concrete fasteners to the
permanent concrete floor to prevent movement or shifting of the
finished ceramic tile floor. We recommend one in each of the four
corners and one in the centre of the panel. DRIcore® panels must
lay perfectly stable without bounce or deflection. If you detect any deflection, install another concrete fastener in that location.
Install only an approved ceramic tile underlayment ie: cement board
on top of DRIcore®. Follow the underlayment manufacturer’s installation
guidelines for fastening to a subfloor. NOTE: Please note that we also do
not recommend gluing underlayments or other wood flooring materials
to DRIcore®. In addition to the aforementioned, a sound recommendation
would be to have one person walk the floor. Step heavy or bounce, with
the other looking for vertical movement of panels. If there is noticeable
movement, mark the areas in question with an X and insert another
concrete fastener.
VINYL SHEETS AND VINYL TILES: A ¼" plywood underlayment
approved for use with sheet vinyl or adhesive-backed vinyl tiles should...

IMO, you don't need the dricore with a tiled floor, it's just an extra step that may lead to your grout cracking and be nothing but headaches.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I totally understand that but why is it that a tv fellow recommends this product is suitable for tile. Nothing beats a good leveler. Mortar and tile on concrete. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

This had been discussed many times, just use search button.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Mike- said:


> I totally understand that but why is it that a tv fellow recommends this product is suitable for tile.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Never seen one of those TV shows where things were done right.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

hahaha.... so true..


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

astor said:


> This had been discussed many times, just use search button.


I looked but i didnt see a moderator tag in your Profile? :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike- said:


> I looked but i didnt see a moderator tag in your Profile? :whistling


Ouch, why do you have to be like that?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Instead of saying it that way, lead to the appropriate pages. I find the search button works very poorly that's all. I type a word in and it brings me somewhere totally differnt.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Come on Mike,search "DriCore" on flooring section gets me 16 treads excluding this. I don't see how hard is that.
Recent one is:
DriCore Basement Flooring
Just saying so you get more info..I am not a moderator and don't cost me anything if there is one more tread:laughing: just trying to help:whistling


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

On my iOS device, it does not show. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

Never done it


----------

